# Do you own a 3D printer?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_printing


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If I had the money I wouldn't mind getting one it would keep me entertained for days seeing what could be created with it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Can we have a poll option of "I fantasize about having one but would never really spend that much money on it" ?


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Once they become commercially available, I would look forward to one as a life-time investment


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Good poll. I'm gettin' one soon as the money stacks. Have been yearning for so long. I went to a convention with different vendors that demo'ed different types for me. Have all the brochures right here *pats pile of folders*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been coveting one of these ever since i saw one on the cover of make magazine. one day soon......


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what someone should do is invest in a 3d printer, use it to make 3D printers, and sell them.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

They have that, don't they? They have some sort of maker bot that makes maker bots.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't want to use Ponoko or that other service out of the netherlands. They make money hand over fist it seems.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Who here voted yes?


----------



## G4Z (May 8, 2013)

I can't even afford a monochromatic 2D one.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

who here designs objects or products?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't. Have one, that is.

I think now it's a matter of time before more interesting materials are invented and from there, I'm not sure there are too many limits as to what can be done. And of course, software will make it really interesting too.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No. I don't need guns.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

as this 3D printing thing progresses, just think of the impact it could have on the global economy - shipping goods from around the world could become ancient history, never to be known again in its current form. it's mind blowing.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

leonardess said:


> it's mind blowing.


 Yeah. It really is. But I have to think there are a lot of people who are going to try to sabotage it because it's going to turn the world upside down as it matures. Like the internet did with digital media. The idea of making money off of something like music is just ridiculous now. The clock is ticking.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I have one and i'm selling guns for $20 if anyone is interested.


Meet me behind the shed at midnight, come alone.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that kind of sabotaging is really hard to do since the technology one needs to accomplish things generally is literally at one's fingertips.

if you can do a bit of programming (and really, who can't? our society is increasingly autodidactic because the knowledge needed continues to simplify) and you can get your hands on the hardware - which continues to cheapen - anyone can do a bit of manufacturing. computers aren't goingaway, programming languages will continue to simplify and expand. 

if you can design it yourself, you'll be able to make it. I can't imagine any corporation managing to copyright anyone else's intelligence if they're not a direct employee. 

it's like illegally downloading anything - at this point, is it even within the realm of possibility to eliminate it anymore? hell no. it's hardly even within the realm of possibility to reduce it.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm going to get one soon. I've always wanted to have a 3D square. I'm so looking forward to having a 3D square. It's a dream. It's a dream. To have my own square, but it's like you can turn it around in your hand and it still looks square. I'm going to call it a cube.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

leonardess said:


> that kind of sabotaging is really hard to do since the technology one needs to accomplish things generally is literally at one's fingertips.
> 
> if you can do a bit of programming (and really, who can't? our society is increasingly autodidactic because the knowledge needed continues to simplify) and you can get your hands on the hardware - which continues to cheapen - anyone can do a bit of manufacturing. computers aren't goingaway, programming languages will continue to simplify and expand.
> 
> ...


The natural conclusion to this is that one day "terrorists" will get their hands on nuclear weapons and hayhoe plenty of people will die. And then there will be a massive crack down on civil rights in order to protect us. It's a shame, but it is also inevitable. Still, the thing is, I don't really care that much. It's someone else's problem.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

typemismatch said:


> The natural conclusion to this is that one day "terrorists" will get their hands on nuclear weapons and hayhoe plenty of people will die. And then there will be a massive crack down on civil rights in order to protect us. It's a shame, but it is also inevitable. Still, the thing is, I don't really care that much. It's someone else's problem.


I have that cornered. i will design and create, with my 3D printer, a three dimensional circle that I shall name "sphere". it will be gigantic. i shall allow non-terrorists to enter the invincible sphere I shall create and name "sphere". how shall I differentiate the cools from the non-cools so I know who to allow into the "sphere"?

I shall know them by the "cube" they carry.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

i want this badly


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> No. I don't need guns.


LOL why make a crappy plastic gun that won't stand up to repeated firing and still requires real ammunition when you can go to your local hardware store, radio shack or anywhere that sells battery's and disposable cameras and get everything you need to make a coil gun that fires nails or any other magnetic metal object. Hell of a lot cheaper than buying a 3D Printer.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Metal can also be 3d printed. 

People are jamming up consumerism, ownership and commercial monopoly in all sectors. I think of opensource village building/subsistence machines and seed saving (illegal?) I think it's important to keep appropiate technology and sustainability in mind. Hopefully 3D printers will not cover the world in more trash and create more demand for resources and resource-related oppression. Truly clever design will make life better for women, children and elders, make everything horizontal, end waste and utilize ubiquitous abundant resources.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Those things a bit expensive for my taste.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

My school does.

Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Starbound, can't wait for that game.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

What exactly can you print with them, I don't see the point right now.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

How much do they cost?


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

You can print parts, moving parts, rapid prototypes, models, jewelry, household items, anything really. Using resins, clay, metal, foodstuffs, whatever.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

foodstuffs!!? I want to 3D print a bed out of chocolate.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

nope, but would like to have one!


----------



## weird girl (Dec 11, 2012)

this 3D printer is scary


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

weird girl said:


> this 3D printer is scary


 The potential is scary. The current technology isn't that scary (or at least it doesn't look it). It's kind of like a 1989 personal computer right now. Right on the verge of becoming something that is going to challenge everything we think we believe.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I thought those things cost like 40 grand. Is that even worth it this early in the game?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

always starting over said:


> I thought those things cost like 40 grand. Is that even worth it this early in the game?


 I think it probably depends on the kind of capability you'd want. It seems like I saw one where the guy said it cost around $1500 US but it wasn't too fancy. It wasn't exactly Plug N Play, IIRC.

Personally? No. I don't even think a grand is worth it at this point. Let the early adopters do their thing.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Can I used one to print out a buxom asian teenage girl?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

scarpia said:


> Can I used one to print out a buxom asian teenage girl?


 The scary thing is, this kind of thing might not be as far out as some people think.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm confused, I clicked the wiki page and am still not sure as to what it does?
Am I correct in thinking it prints out solid objects like this picture is suggesting?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

purplebutterfly said:


> I'm confused, I clicked the wiki page and am still not sure as to what it does?
> Am I correct in thinking it prints out solid objects like this picture is suggesting?


Yes, it_ prints_ solid objects


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Didn't even know one existed


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh yeah I forgot the medical applications... bionic body parts.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll get one in 10 years once they are cheap.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

There's 3D Cube or Cube3D for around $1000 I think.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Considering my bad experiences with paper printers and their liquid gold priced ink no, it will probably die within a year.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Considering my bad experiences with paper printers and their liquid gold priced ink no, it will probably die within a year.


 Yeah. That's pretty crazy. Then again, last time I checked, there were some cheapo cartridges for my old HP on Amazon for real cheap. I wouldn't be surprised if half of them don't work though.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not really sure what a 3d printer is. I kind of know, but I'm not really that familer with the purpose of it and how it works.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> I'm not really sure what a 3d printer is. I kind of know, but I'm not really that familer with the purpose of it and how it works.


 A 2D printer prints in two dimensions. It's the kind everybody has. The 3D printer adds the 3rd dimension and prints objects instead of pictures. So basically, you can download a file that tells the printer how to print ______ item and it does it. You only pay for the raw material. Enormous implications.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

The prices have dropped quite a bit. One that would cost $2000 a few years ago is now about $500. I'll buy one someday but not sure what to make with it? There's a lot of neat geometric desk top art. Or plastic guns. Or model cars. Always wanted to make a full scale Terminator or Alien prop. But that'd probably take forever.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I would love one, but I'm never going to afford one and I'm not ready to sell my internal organs yet.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

McFly said:


> The prices have dropped quite a bit. One that would cost $2000 a few years ago is now about $500. I'll buy one someday but not sure what to make with it? There's a lot of neat geometric desk top art. Or plastic guns. Or model cars. Always wanted to make a full scale Terminator or Alien prop. But that'd probably take forever.


You can 3D print memes:





















Skeletra said:


> I would love one, but I'm never going to afford one and I'm not ready to *sell my internal organs yet*.


They're using them to make body parts now:

http://singularityhub.com/2016/04/1...etic-ovary-restores-female-fertility-in-mice/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think this is a dangerous invention.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They're using them to make body parts now:
> 
> http://singularityhub.com/2016/04/1...etic-ovary-restores-female-fertility-in-mice/


That could definitely come in handy..








hmmm...

(Edit: Dang it, emoji didn't shrink as I intended it)
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You can 3D print memes:


 That is creepy AF! :lol


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You can 3D print memes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't realize people were doing that but not surprised. I saw a 3d printed ear which was neat. Also some guy on the news 3d printed his own braces and it cost him next to nothing.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

For the longest time I had the business plan where I wanted to import 3D printers from China - learn to model, and then start selling 3D printed mobile covers with the customers chosen design. 
@Skeletra

Du kan få 3D printere helt ned til bare 3000kr vis du kjøper fra Kina. De ser jævlig jalla ut da men de ser ut til å faktiske gjøre jobben


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You can 3D print memes:


3D print your best memories  Much nicer than any picture 

3D print your baby every year as he is growing up or something (In a mini scale obviously).

This totally reminded me of Fable 3 or Fable 2 where they in the ending will show your character and how he has changed progressively in the game


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Demon Soul said:


> 3D print your best memories  Much nicer than any picture


I don't think the technology for that exists yet. Although there is this:


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't think the technology for that exists yet. Although there is this:


I didn't really mean your actual memories. I doubt that exists as well, however that video is super impressive. I did not think such a thing would exist either mhmhm.. There must be a catch here somewhere.

You would unfortunately have to model what you remember I guess or scan it in. I still think it sounds so much cooler though to have a object standing there, instead of a picture.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have no desire to get one. The library I go to has one. It just makes little plastic objects. :stu


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cletis said:


> I have no desire to get one. The library I go to has one. It just makes little plastic objects. :stu


 Yeah, but...

1. The technology has a lot of potential.

2. We spend quite a bit of income on little plastic objects when you think about it. We also throw a lot of stuff away because cheap little plastic pieces break. I threw a $30 Logitech mouse away a while back because one of the plastic buttons broke off. The mouse still worked but it was no good to me without that button.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't think the technology for that exists yet. Although there is this:


That is way cool. Hopefully someday there will be the ability to save memories or mental images to a video file. Only problem is not thinking of dirty stuff when trying not to, as everyone knows when you try not to think of something it keeps popping in your head.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't want one until I can print a girlfriend.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Demon Soul said:


> For the longest time I had the business plan where I wanted to import 3D printers from China - learn to model, and then start selling 3D printed mobile covers with the customers chosen design.
> 
> @Skeletra
> 
> Du kan få 3D printere helt ned til bare 3000kr vis du kjøper fra Kina. De ser jævlig jalla ut da men de ser ut til å faktiske gjøre jobben


Haha, vil ikke bruke hele lønna mi på en billig-utgave da :lol
Skal jeg ha en så skal det være ordentlig.

If I got one, I would brush up on my 3D abilities and make small model figurines


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

LemonBones said:


> I don't want one until I can print a girlfriend.


They are almost there. 

https://www.3dprintersonlinestore.com/ricky-project-a-3d-printed-robot-of-scarlett-johansson

I don't have one yet. I should get one, but it is one of those things that will change and improve in the next few years.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've had one for a couple of years now, use it for prototyping for work mostly but also designed fixtures for LED lighting, cooling ducts, a bird house for my gran....

The limit is ones imagination. They're amazing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

McFly said:


> That is way cool. Hopefully someday there will be the ability to save memories or mental images to a video file. Only problem is not thinking of dirty stuff when trying not to, as everyone knows when you try not to think of something it keeps popping in your head.


Yeah it's pretty cool, still a way to go yet though since it's not too accurate right now lol and they haven't tried this with internal imagery like dreams or imagined stuff.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Classified said:


> They are almost there.
> 
> https://www.3dprintersonlinestore.com/ricky-project-a-3d-printed-robot-of-scarlett-johansson
> 
> I don't have one yet. I should get one, but it is one of those things that will change and improve in the next few years.


Maybe I won't die a virgin because of SA and a lifetime of isolation afterall


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, I don't. I have no use for one.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Maybe if the technology gets much better to the point that I can get a good quality one for a more affordable price. I know someone who has a $400 one and every little model it prints out usually falls apart soon after. And I heard the filament material it very expensive for how much the printer can do with it. Very not price efficient.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

"In 2012, the US-based group Defense Distributed disclosed plans to "[design] a working plastic gun that could be downloaded and reproduced by anybody with a 3D printer."

Reality is that even "plastic guns" like Glock are largely made of steel -- the steel slide, barrel, springs, firing pin, magazine, etc.... A gun made out of plastic won't be working for very long, given all the heat & friction involved in firearms. Similar to how the folks on MythBusters were able to construct a working cannon out of duct tape, though it only worked for one shot.

I have a B&W laser printer that I bought on sale years ago for $30.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Blue Dino said:


> Maybe if the technology gets much better to the point that I can get a good quality one for a more affordable price. I know someone who has a $400 one and every little model it prints out usually falls apart soon after. And I heard the filament material it very expensive for how much the printer can do with it. Very not price efficient.


Filament is quite cheap actually, $50 will be enough to print dozens of parts in excess of 100mm sq. When you consider how much it woukd cost to either purchase the same items or have someone else manufacture them for you, it's an unbelievable bargain.


----------



## Leonidas1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nope, but I definitely want/plan to get one one day.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

No, but it would be pretty cool to own one.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no, but i have a 4D printer... its way better than a 3d one... they are so late decade.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No but they seem pretty cool. I thought the 3D printing pen would be fun to mess around with too. Though I'm guessing it would take a lot of practice and clear design ideas to make something functional.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never had one of those. If I did, I'd buy a cheap one and then tell it to print out a much better and more expensive one.


----------

